# Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?



## NeymarTorres (29. Februar 2016)

*Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Hallo da heute alle Filme nur noch um Perversität, Gotteslästerung und Drogen gehen, suche ich einige Komödien die noch gesittet aber dennoch total Durchgedreht sind. Ich stehe auf Plumpen Humor, Situationskomik.
Z.b Finde ich Johnny Englisch Jetzt erst recht total Lustig vorallem die Szene wo er den Schlüssel Präsentieren will und sagt ich weiß, er ist so klein, man sieht ihn fast nicht da hab ich mich im Kino so eingepisst vor lachen 
Oder Mr Bones musste ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit Lachen vorallem als er in den Geldautomaten Pinkelt weil er Ihn für eine Toilette hält 
Genauso Mäusejagd fand ich total Lustig, oder die Szene aus Sterben für Anfänger als der eine Zufällig etwas mit Drogen getrunken hat und dann mit einem Storch redet der im Garten steht usw und sich total daneben benimmt 
ICh stehe genau auf so einen Humor, wo z.b einer Ohne ZU wissen Drogen zu sich nimmt (Nicht bewusst also nigs wie Hangover Ananas Express usw) sondern es nicht weiß, sich dann aber wie ein Trottel benimmt.
Oder So Plumpen Humor wo jemand was Präsentieren will das nicht da ist wie in Johnny Englisch, oder wie bei Mr Bones oder Mensch Dave wo er eine Ketchup Flasche Ext weil er nicht weiß was das ist 
Hab einen sehr Speziellen Humor, hoffe dennoch das hier welche meinen Humor teilen.
Etwas älter Fand ich auch Didi Der Doppelgänger genial, vorallem weil es hier wieder um Verwechslungen ging und er sich total daneben benommen hat und jeder sich Wunderte was mit dem Chef los ist


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Der hier ist ganz geil




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y5SQC4CYUTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oder der:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8zPY1FS9HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeymarTorres (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Der hier ist ganz geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke den schau ich mal an  Kill the boss kenne ich schon. Aber Teil 2 hab ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## drstoecker (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Honig im kopf! 
HONIG IM KOPF - Trailer Deutsch HD German - YouTube

diesen film wirst du lieben!!!

hier noch ein paar:
Kokowaah | trailer D (2 11) Til Schweiger - YouTube
KOKOWAAH 2 - offizieller Trailer HD - YouTube

eigentlich so gut wie alle komödien mit till schweiger, schweighöfer etc.


----------



## EX-Buzz (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber wenn du auf guten britischen Humor stehst, dann solltest du dir Klassiker wie "Das Leben des Brain" , "Ritter der Kokusnuss" oder "Der Sinn des Lebens" anschauen.

Für Nerds immer wieder gut ist auch "Per Anahlter durch die Galaxie"..... , "Mann beißt Hund", ein Klassiker der extrem schwarzen Unterhaltungskunst aus Belgien,  "Movie 43", relativ neu und gespickt mit schönem humor.

Wenn du noch mehr benötigst, sag bescheid.


----------



## NeymarTorres (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Honig im kopf!
> HONIG IM KOPF - Trailer Deutsch HD German - YouTube
> 
> diesen film wirst du lieben!!!
> ...



Alle 3 schon gesehen  Honig im Kopf war ich im Kino sehr Lustig aber auch am Ende sehr Traurig  

Kokowäh 1 war ganz gut, 2 Fand ich weniger gut


----------



## NeymarTorres (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber wenn du auf guten britischen Humor stehst, dann solltest du dir Klassiker wie "Das Leben des Brain" , "Ritter der Kokusnuss" oder "Der Sinn des Lebens" anschauen.
> 
> Für Nerds immer wieder gut ist auch "Per Anahlter durch die Galaxie"..... , "Mann beißt Hund", ein Klassiker der extrem schwarzen Unterhaltungskunst aus Belgien,  "Movie 43", relativ neu und gespickt mit schönem humor.
> 
> Wenn du noch mehr benötigst, sag bescheid.



Ok erstmal danke für die Tipps  bin 28 Jahre alt  

Meine Frau steht mehr auf Teenie Komödien die aber dennoch im Rahmen sind und nicht zu pervers  kennst du dort auch was?

Das Leben des Brain ist nicht so meins bin Christ und finde den Humor deshalb nicht so gut  Sehe nicht alles eng als Christ aber darüber lache ich nicht genauso wenig wie über *Jesus liebt mich*. 

Movie 43 werde ich mir mal zu Gemüte Ziehen , das mit der Galaxie ist wohl nicht so meins, *Mann beißt hund* muss ich mir mal ansehen. 

Was ich auch toll fand ist der mit Martin Lawrence hat auch irgendwas mit *Ritter zu tun*  weiß aber nimmer wie der genau heißt. Evan Allmächtig fand ich auch ganz ok  Auch als Christ da er noch im Rahmen war. 

Aber wenn du mehr hast dann gerne her damit  Aber eher so Situations Komik, über irgendwelche Trottel die sich total doof anstellen  oder die was Gekifft haben oder Getrunken haben und auf nem Tripp sind aber am Besten gar nicht wissen das Sie Drogen zu sich genommen haben. Oder die Fähigkeiten verfügen wie *Bruce Allmächtig* etc und es dadurch zu Aberwitzigen Situationen kommt. Den Trailer zu *Hilfe ich hab meine Lehrerin geschrumpft* fand ich auch ganz gut  leider konnte ich den Film Im Kino dann nicht sehen aus Zeitgründen und im Stream gibt es ihn noch nicht oder auf DVD  

Bei *Er ist wieder da* mit Adolf Hitler (die Parodie) konnte ich auch mehrfach Herzlich lachen


----------



## der-sack88 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

In Richtung der Pythons gehts auch bei "Ein Fisch namens Wanda", nur mit mehr Story. Spielen ja auch Cleese und Palin mit. 

"The Big Lebowski" ist für mich DIE Komödie überhaupt. Coen-Humor auf die Spitze getrieben. Absoluter Kult.

Kult sind natürlich auch die "Blues Brothers". Aber den hat wohl schon jeder gesehen.

Wenn es etwas schwärzer sein darf sind die Filme der Brüder McDonagh immer gut. "Brügge sehen... und sterben?", "Ein Ire sieht schwarz" und "7 Psychos".
Noch krasser in die Richtung (und mMn fast noch besser) ist "Adams Äpfel". Generell sind da die skandinavischen Komödien zu empfehlen, wenn einem dieser Humor liegt.

"Manche mögens heiß" MUSS man natürlich auch gesehen haben.

"Immer Ärger mit Harry" ist auch ein guter. Eine der ganz wenigen Komödien von Hitchcock.

Wenn es brutaler sein darf ist die Cornetto-Trilogie immer gut. "Shaun of the Dead" ist als Horror-Parodie sehr blutig, "Hot Fuzz" auch. Bei "The Worlds End" hält sich das in Grenzen.


In die Richtung gibts natürlich noch viel mehr. Die Filme von Wes Anderson, die ich gesehen habe, waren auch teilweise echt witzig ("Grand Budapest Hotel"), wenn es auch Satire sein darf natürlich "Dr. Seltsam", als James Bond-Parodie die OSS117-Filme...

Natürlich müssen auch die Filme von Loriot genannt werden. "Pappa ante Portas" ist mMn die beste deutsche Komödie überhaupt, "Ödipussi" zumindest ganz nett.

Ist natürlich alles ein bisschen was anderes als die seichte Schweigerhöfer-Unterhaltung, die hier schon genannt wurde. Da ich weder mit diesem modernen "deutschen" Humor was anfangen kann noch diesen Sandlerfäkalhumor leiden kann würde ich bei Komödien immer den Blick nach Großbritannien, Skandinavien oder auf ältere Komödien werfen, die sind mMn um einige Klassen besser. Aber Humor ist ja ganz unterschiedlich.


----------



## WoNkA253 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Ziemlich neu aber dürfte Dir gefallen : Zufällig Allmächtig

Simon Pegg kommt per Zufall an Gott ähnline Kräfte ziemlich witzig wie ich finde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Dann könnten ev. Filme mit Pierre Richard was sein oder De Funes. Auch interessant könnte Cool & Fool sein oder Inspector Couseau mit Peter Sellers oder Pink Panther mit Steve Martin


----------



## Gripschi (11. März 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Die Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme.

Dead Pool irwie auch.

Feuerzangenbowle


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*

Hot Shots😂 Oder auch die Franzosenfilme wie zb willkommen bei den Tschis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*



> Feuerzangenbowle


Dann gehört auch Quax der Bruchpilot dazu und vielleicht noch Filme mit Jim Carrey wie der Dummschwätzer oder der Ja Sager


----------



## NeymarTorres (17. März 2016)

*AW: Suche wirklich gute Komödien, nicht Pervers aber lustig?*



WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Ziemlich neu aber dürfte Dir gefallen : Zufällig Allmächtig
> 
> Simon Pegg kommt per Zufall an Gott ähnline Kräfte ziemlich witzig wie ich finde



Ja in der Tat der war ganz okay im Stream gesehen  Nur die Alien Einblendungen haben derbe genervt  Aber die Szene mit den Rosa Polizisten war super  genau solche Filme sind mein Geschmack  Noch was davon? Verwechslungs Komödien, Komödien wo Leute besondere Mächte haben, Oder verflucht sind wie *Wie Ausgewechselt* etc


----------

